# Charish Quads



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Man, I have been busy. One day after Jorja has triplets. Charish one ups her with quads. All are living so far. Three does and one buck. Three are pretty little. One is nice size. I made two bottle babies. That should be interesting. At least I got a little practice with Goathiker's kid. These kids are by the same buck as Dolly's kids. MFR1 2DOX RUTHLESS.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## carel-goats (Jan 14, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

WOW! Congrats x4! Your getting lucky with all these doe kids


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's awesome! I LOVE Charish.  Three does is great too!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats! those are some great numbers.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is quite a pile of goats! Congrats!


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Congrats! You hardly ever see quads in Boers!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job Charish!

Kayla please tell that to a couple of mine!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Great job Charish!
> 
> Kayla please tell that to a couple of mine!


Hehe.


----------

